# MK4 speaker upgrade



## 20Vbunny (Jul 2, 2003)

Hi,
THis upgrade from VW seams like my easiest option. It's $180 US.
Does any one have any info on it? Does it sound better than stock? Who makes them?








Thanks in advance/










_Modified by 20Vbunny at 8:55 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## craigsaid (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: MK4 speaker upgrade (20Vbunny)*

Do you have a link to these?


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

you could get a nice set of 2 way speakers for 180 and just not replace the tweeters. But yea what are those speakers??? where is a link to them? 


_Modified by mystthebird at 10:58 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## rxi_rola (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: MK4 speaker upgrade (20Vbunny)*

these look interesting, never seen these before.
but maybe this will help you in your quest for better sound in the MK4
The factory speakers are very good in the own right, i could recommend installing a 4ch amp and powering all the speakers, if then you still do not like the way they sound, as far as cheap upgrade goes which has 2 bonuses here.
Is the Focal 165A1's
I installed these in a friend GTI, granted he had no tweeters in the front when he bought the car. still none the less. It felt it a huge step down going back to standard front speakers.
How do i know this, well let just say i bought the car from him and ended up installing standard speakers back in the car and selling the Focal. Which now was a very stupid mistake.
Here are the 2 points which make these speakers a great choice.
1. The tweeter with out any of the mounting gear fits behind the factory tweeter mount, does require a little modification.
2. The Speaker grill is the prefect size inner and outer diameter for the speaker mounting ring that have to be made for them.
Last thing is you can get away with a 20mm or 3/4 MDF spacer, but depending on your car you can actually push it to a 40mm spacer.
I hope this helps. I had this setup running off of a Alpine CDA 9815 head unit at around 18WRMS and they not only sounded really nice but also pump really hard, i could happily live without a sub with them.
If you like i can post up a few pics of some install i have done in MK4's but i'll for now post up a link of an R32 Golf i completed 3 or so weeks ago.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/...33766
Enjoy
H


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

any reply on what speakers those are in the OP's post.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mystthebird)*

I searched all of the Driver Gear Product line and couldn't find these.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

i remember seeing them in the catalog when i bought my jetta, but i doubt youll find anything anymore.


----------



## oceanicVR6 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: (afinley)*

wow...wish there was more info on them... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1FlyGuyInaGLi (Mar 25, 2007)

focal are good speaker BUT THEY NEED POWER a h/u ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (JB5674)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB5674* »_focal are good speaker BUT THEY NEED POWER a h/u ain't gonna cut it.
very much true.


----------

